# Identification Help



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

When I bought this, I was told it was Swiss made late 19th /early 20th century. Being no expert on pocket watches, could anyone please tell me any more about it they can see.

Many thanks


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes it's very late 19th Century by J.G. Graves. This is has the cylinder escapement and would be their cheaper watch. The premier watch they sold was the "Express English Lever" which had a lever escapement and was a superior model with red writing on the dial and would have cost more than this one and would also be more accurate than yours.

Yours is still a nice watch, don't fret :dummyspit:

Without getting too technical there is a lot more frictional losses and wear with a cylinder, compared to a lever escapement where the balance is "free" to move unimpeded after impulse


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Mart said:


> When I bought this, I was told it was Swiss made late 19th /early 20th century. Being no expert on pocket watches, could anyone please tell me any more about it they can see.
> 
> Many thanks


This is my Graves English Lever.



watch double albert by velocipede228822, on Flickr


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice, I do like the chain complete with scissors


----------

